# What would be the best cory choice?



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm looking at getting some cories, but I'm not sure what would be compatible with my current tankmates. 

55 gallon
6 serpae tetras
5 tiger barbs (I'll be getting more)
1 clown pleco
1 cherry barb (I know he needs friends, they got killed by my serps...working on finding him a new home)

Anyway, I want a shoal of cories with at least 6. I'd like a very hardy cory that doesn't get too big (over 2-3 inches). 
Your input is appreciated =D.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

YOu know my idea of a bunch of little pygmy cories  Otherwise i like peppered too.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the panda cories. I think they are adorable, and they look great in a group!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I actually like the Emerald Green Cories the best as they are the most social with other types of fish, at least in my tank.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I actually like the Emerald Green Cories the best as they are the most social with other types of fish, at least in my tank.


same here, they are my fav and they get along with my tank aswell


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

emerald cories, as in Brochis splendens? Bronze cories are very social as are albinos. i would definately pick those first. then would come pandas and jullies. then last peppers. they all stay small.

Hope this helps


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

_Brochis splendens_ is not technically a cory, but a brochis. Phylum is brochis. All corys are in the corydoras phylum, such as _corydoras habrosus_ or _corydoras palaetus._


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

phylum would be chordata.
The Genus would be Corydoras or Brochis. 

but youre right COM, they arent really corydoras but they ARE in the family Corydoradinae so they are closely related.

Back on topic:

Brochis are larger than cories so i wouldnt reccomend them

hope this helps


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

My bad- genus. Brain fart.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

any cory would do..almost..just stay away from the cool water cories.


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

albino corrys are awsome


----------



## b7gwap (Oct 20, 2012)

A lot of bronze cories _corydoras aeneus_ look very green. Also keep in mind that albinos are also _corydoras aeneus_. I have two albinos and two bronzes with some brilliant green sides and they are real clowns, their shoal is the life of the party in my 55.


----------

